# FR: He shouted at us



## mime2

Hello,

Would this be the correct way to translate the sentence?
He shouted at us.
"Il nous crie."

My doubt is whether this translates to "He shouted *to* us" and not "He shouted *at *us."

The "He" refers to a strict teacher shouting at the class "nous", for not doing our homeworks.

Thanks


----------



## ponspa

In that case the verb "crier" is not the proper translation. "Il nous crie" what ??? "to" or "at" are not there.

"Il nous gronde", soft, very polite language, still used when talking about  small children or 40 years ago.
"Il nous engeule", teenagers and up 75 years old or more. Colloquial but not rough

Hope I helped although my english is not as fluent than my french


----------



## Benoît abroad

Very colloquial also:

"Il nous passe un savon", "Il nous remonte les bretelles".


----------



## loustick2

Just a correction:

"He shouted at us" is simple past, so the translation shall be:

Il nous a grondé

or

Il nous a engueulé.


----------



## mime2

Thanks everyone
But I thought that the verb to shout was crier.


----------



## loustick2

Yes it is, but in this context the most appropriated word is "gronder or engueuler". however, you often need to shout when you scold/give someone a roasting...


----------



## mime2

Okay thanks, I think it is just a different use for the same word in the UK.
When I said shout at I meant as you said to scold. Thanks again.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Hi,

There's also: "Il nous a crié dessus."


----------



## geostan

I'd say: Il a crié après nous.


----------



## tilt

djweaverbeaver said:


> Hi,
> 
> There's also: "Il nous a crié dessus."





geostan said:


> I'd say: Il a crié après nous.


Both are possible, yes.


----------



## ponspa

"Il nous a crié dessus" est du très mauvais français. En usage chez ceux qui manient mal la langue.


----------



## mime2

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tilt

ponspa said:


> "Il nous a crié dessus" est du très mauvais français. En usage chez ceux qui manient mal la langue.


Ah bon ?
J'estime ne pas manier le français si mal que ça, et pour moi ce n'est qu'une expression familière, rien de plus.


----------



## geostan

On trouve pal mal d'exemples de _lui crier dessus_ sur Internet. L'expression ne figure pas dans le TLF. Ce n'est pas une expression que j'emploie, mais cela ne veut rien dire.

Bien qu'elle ne fasse pas mention de cette expression, la BDL commente
_crier après_ et _crier contre_. Voir ici: http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=3891


----------

